# How do I remove rear chrome trim on 64 convertible?



## 64gtoconv (May 14, 2020)

I tried to search in case this question has been asked but how do we remove the chrome trim that is below the rear window on my 1964 GTO convertible?

We removed the side trim but this trim has a deeper lip and we are afraid to destroy it removing it. Does it have the same clips that the side trim does?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

No nuts on the underside holding the trim clips?


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

IIRC, take a wide putty knife and slide under the trim from the trunk side. Start from one side and gently tap it. It should slide back a little. Keep going all the way across, then come back to the other side. It should slide on off. There are some funky clips in there, but they should come off as you go. This is from memory of 25 years ago.


----------



## 64gtoconv (May 14, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> No nuts on the underside holding the trim clips?


I believe the clips are riveted.


----------



## 64gtoconv (May 14, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> IIRC, take a wide putty knife and slide under the trim from the trunk side. Start from one side and gently tap it. It should slide back a little. Keep going all the way across, then come back to the other side. It should slide on off. There are some funky clips in there, but they should come off as you go. This is from memory of 25 years ago.


Thank you. We will try this.


----------



## 64gtoconv (May 14, 2020)

Jerry H. I want to thank you!! We tried so many tactics to remove that trim, but yours did the trick!!! It took a little finesse but it came off undamaged!! Thanks again!


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Glad it worked for you. It has been 25 years or so since I took one off so I wasn't sure.


----------

